# One pic says it all



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

This is what it's felt like for awhile here in this country ! LOL


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Sad, but true!!


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Darn straight, Tom!!!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

it's a sad state we even have to have this discussion........hurry November!!!!!!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

220swift said:


> it's a sad state we even have to have this discussion........hurry November!!!!!!


Ahhh so November is going to change it? We've been on this path for a while now. Across both Democraps and republicants. I doubt anything is going to change. It's the planned flight path. 2 wings of the same bird.


----------



## MountainCoyotes (Mar 16, 2012)

I heared that man


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Chris Miller said:


> Ahhh so November is going to change it? We've been on this path for a while now. Across both Democraps and republicants. I doubt anything is going to change. It's the planned flight path. 2 wings of the same bird.


my fear is you are probably right Chris, I will still vote to make a difference. I believe I make a difference in these matters and I will keep believing this until my demise.

Part of the second paragraph of the Declaration of Independence:

"We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness.--That to secure these rights, Governments are instituted among Men, deriving their just powers from the consent of the governed, --That whenever any Form of Government becomes destructive of these ends, it is the Right of the People to alter or to abolish it, and to institute new Government, laying its foundation on such principles and organizing its powers in such form, as to them shall seem most likely to effect their Safety and Happiness. Prudence, indeed, will dictate that Governments long established should not be changed for light and transient causes; and accordingly all experience hath shewn, that mankind are more disposed to suffer, while evils are sufferable, than to right themselves by abolishing the forms to which they are accustomed."

YES, I DO BELIEVE IN THESE WORDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

220swift said:


> my fear is you are probably right Chris, I will still vote to make a difference. I believe I make a difference in these matters and I will keep believing this until my demise.
> 
> Part of the second paragraph of the Declaration of Independence:
> 
> ...


 Many of us believe it. I just wonder how we get the government to understand it?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Ruger said:


> Many of us believe it. I just wonder how we get the government to understand it?


by sending a loud clear message......

"We the People of the United States, in Order to form a more perfect Union, establish Justice, insure domestic defence, promote the general Posterity, do ordain and establish this Constitution for the United States of America."
(Preamble of the United States Constitution)


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I know the vast majority of the US populace think the only way to a better life is more goverment and that's what concerns me about the upcoming election. I also know that with the current run away spending that we are experencing, this country will be reduced to the bankrupt problems facing several European countries now.

Gentlemen and also the ladies reading here understand this. I'm at a point in my life, both physically and fiscally that there is very little the goverment can do to change the course I've set for myself, however I can not stand by and watch this Country destroyed to the point that my grandkids will not be able to enjoy the kind of life I've enjoyed. I'm vocal and active for the sake of my grandkids, period.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Amen Mike. It's very sad that people rely strictly on the government to tell them how to live their life. work at their job and when it's OK to retire. Never thought I would see when we would come to this. George Orwell was telling it straight....


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Guys, I should have known better than to post this. Just thought you would kick out of it. Didn't mean to get everyone so riled up. Don't want any of you getting po'd at each other. Obviously it's a very divisive issue.







And I broke them. So I'm shutting it down.


----------

